# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Drop User with Msg 15138?

## DLu

Hi: I try to drop a user with following error 
drop user TestUser
Msg 15138, Level 16, State 1, Line 1
The database principal owns a schema in the database, and cannot be dropped.

Then I tried:
select * from information_schema.schemata
 where schema_owner = 'TestUser'
CATALOG_NAME     SCHEMA_NAME   SCHEMA_OWNER 
---------------- ------------- ------------ 
DB_Installation  db_datareader TestUser     
(1 row(s) affected)

Drop schema TestUser 
Msg 15151, Level 16, State 1, Line 1
Cannot drop the schema 'TestUser', because it does not exist or you do not have permission.

any idea?
thanks
-D

----------


## rmiao

Change schema owner to other db user then drop TestUser.

----------


## DLu

Hi Rmiao:

Can I change the schema owner with t-sql? or a system proc?

I guess system tables since SQL 2005 coming out, could not be modified directly? 

thanks lot for your help.
-D

----------


## DLu

I want to change the schema_owner from TestUser to dbo.

I have tried use 
Alter authorization on object::db_datareader to schema owner

it failed.

thanks
-D

----------


## rmiao

Try this:

Alter authorization on schema::db_datareader to dbo

----------


## DLu

Hi Rmiao:

It works!

thanks for your help.
-D

----------

